# Wood Firmwares v1.27



## Another World (Mar 15, 2011)

*Wood Firmwares v1.27*
Update



Tis the born day of the dark-mage Another World, father. A filthy, dwarven-chocolate stout drunkard of a mage, capable only of castings stolen from the High Lord’s library. Why are we celebrating father?

Because the Goblin has bestowed his latest wares as gifts to the “dark-mage” my son!   

But, Another World chose to release the wares a day after the born day father. What a filthy, dwarven-chocolate stout drunkard of a mage!

Better late then never my son, better late then never…



			
				Change Log said:
			
		

> *Core:*
> • implemented new savesize.bin, for save sizes set to an unknown value it got from savesize.bin. in other cases used user defined size.
> • savelist.bin support removed.
> 
> ...






Wood R4 v1.27 Download 



Wood R4iDSN v1.27 Download



Wood R.P.G. v1.27 Download



Wood R4 as .NDS by Coolkill3r



Wood R4 Bugs and Compatibility thread 



Wood R4 Language File thread


----------



## joshstyle (Mar 15, 2011)

1st


----------



## dib (Mar 15, 2011)

I just got done installing WoodRPG 1.26 to find the text completely screwed up in every aspect.  Is this any better?

edit: Nope.  Everything still has placeholder text like "title".  The options all say "text" "text" "text" "safe mode"


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Mar 15, 2011)

Anyways, thanks YWG. I swear you are the only reason why people are buying R4's.


----------



## DryYoshi (Mar 15, 2011)

Nice.
I guess Okamiden DID have AP after all. I thought it was a bug. (not being able to go through the portals, thus being stuck)
And this might be a little late, but: Happy Birthday.


----------



## SylvWolf (Mar 15, 2011)

As always, big thanks to YWG for this. Cheers!


----------



## cruddybuddy (Mar 15, 2011)

But it's tradition!


----------



## twiztidsinz (Mar 15, 2011)

Any word on the source not being available?


----------



## Vigilante (Mar 15, 2011)

Well this took forever but nice job.


----------



## 431unknown (Mar 15, 2011)

Sweet, thanks as always YWG.


----------



## TheDestroyer (Mar 15, 2011)

I've been wondering lately, I have 2 M3 Simply that isn't very useful for me. I am just wondering if it can be installed with this? Thanks!


----------



## twiztidsinz (Mar 15, 2011)

Vigilante said:
			
		

> Well this took forever but nice job.
> Less than two weeks... GTFO idiot troll.
> 
> 
> ...


M3 Simply is the exact same as the original R4, so yes it will work.


----------



## jurassicplayer (Mar 15, 2011)

twiztidsinz said:
			
		

> Any word on the source not being available?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This pretty much sums up the status of that. Taken from the WoodM3 thread.


----------



## Another World (Mar 15, 2011)

twiztidsinz said:
			
		

> Any word on the source not being available?



i am sorry. a few people asked me to find out and it slipped my mind. i will talk to the goblin tomorrow and find out.

-another world


----------



## twiztidsinz (Mar 15, 2011)

jurassicplayer said:
			
		

> twiztidsinz said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm guessing that the unnamed quote is from YWG (and I think I read that earlier).

However YWG simply says that it's OK for the Binaries to be distributed, but didn't say that the source couldn't (which would be odd for a GPL project).


----------



## eggsample (Mar 15, 2011)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> I'm guessing that the unnamed quote is from YWG (and I think I read that earlier).
> However YWG simply says that it's OK for the Binaries to be distributed, but didn't say that the source couldn't (which would be odd for a GPL project).


Wood FWs  is not Opensource project. It's GPL which means that derived works can only be distributed under the same license terms.


----------



## Lord-D (Mar 15, 2011)

I hope someone can explain this problem I have since the last versions.
When you press "SELECT" you can change the view of your games. But when start a game and then go back to menu or shutt your DS down and late on, the view is the normal one (big icons).
You have to change the view settings in options menu to make it permanent. Is this a bug?


----------



## trigao (Mar 15, 2011)

as expected from YWG... thank you so much =)


----------



## tranfeer (Mar 15, 2011)

WOOD R4i for r4ids gold V1.27 is  available now 

Just have a look at:
http://gbatemp.net/t283548-wood-r4-for-r4i...s-available-now


----------



## Yuan (Mar 15, 2011)

Thanks again. Anyway this new type of savelist is nice, It shows the save size of every game now.


----------



## Attila13 (Mar 15, 2011)

Thanks for another great update!


----------



## bitonio6 (Mar 15, 2011)

WOOD for DSTT is REAL now, 
but since the 1.25, YWG do everything to block upgrade for the DSTT version!

WHY ???

Why people are so stupid or selfish sometime ?!

YWG is known because of the WOOD for R4, 
and he obtain the source code for Free

So why we can not work on a DSTT version of the WOOD? 

I remember normmatt saying "it will not be easy to adapt wood for DSTT"...

So, now, somebody made it, can we let him continue his work ?

Thank you in advance!


----------



## RupeeClock (Mar 15, 2011)

Remarkable, that YWG alone is providing better support for the R4DS than the official team ever did. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




R4 Team when they were active were good, but they sometimes took some time to release an update, YWG however is releasing updates almost fortnightly with all sorts of firmware fixes and improvements, and game fixes which people always clamour for.

The R4 community is, as always, indebted to you YWG.


----------



## tomrev (Mar 15, 2011)

Yeah, thanks.


----------



## Schlupi (Mar 15, 2011)

Off-topic: He? son? I though Another World is female? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




On-Topic: Sweet! New update. I am glad to see Wood spreading to other carts. Everybody should have Wood!


----------



## Sick Wario (Mar 15, 2011)

thanks for the update!!

okamiden fixed


----------



## cozy (Mar 15, 2011)

Thanx for the good quote "Another World",i like reading them they make me laugh!!!!


----------



## pozda (Mar 15, 2011)

TheDestroyer said:
			
		

> I've been wondering lately, I have 2 M3 Simply that isn't very useful for me. I am just wondering if it can be installed with this? Thanks!



I run Wood R4 on my M3DS Simply without any problems at all!



Thanks YWG


----------



## Yamcha (Mar 15, 2011)

Thank You, YWG


----------



## Schicksalsheld (Mar 15, 2011)

The Original AKRPG Source was under the "acekard" license which allows to make what you like, it allows to produce an new Firmware with your own license, YWG isn't obliged to release the Source...

But dear ywg, our Master! Pls release the Source, we need it.


----------



## sniperdmaa (Mar 15, 2011)

Check the new Brazilan Portuguese translation : http://filetrip.net/f24356-Wood-R4-Brazili...erdmaa-8-0.html


----------



## bitonio6 (Mar 15, 2011)

It's a joke?!

Im talking about and somebody said "im OFF topic" ?! 

Wood for DSTT exist and it have right to exist...

we are in the GBAtemp & Scene News, and not the R4 section, 
so i have the right to talk about DSTT and Wood FOR DSTT... 

!!!


----------



## twiztidsinz (Mar 15, 2011)

bitonio6 said:
			
		

> It's a joke?!
> 
> Im talking about and somebody said "im OFF topic" ?!
> 
> ...


Wood is released under the GPL license.


----------



## bitonio6 (Mar 15, 2011)

twiztidsinz said:
			
		

> Because this is about the Wood releases by YWG, not someone who took the source
> and released a version without providing anything.
> Neither the other WoodR4i Gold or WoodM3 isn't listed here either, so quit crying.



Because YWG block the source code about the Wood 
since the Wood4TT is out = 1.25 

it's simply not fair to doing that! 

What is the problem, if the wood for DSTT exist, 
Wood for R4, and other R4 will die ??? = absolutely not

So why he doing that ?!


Maybe if we keep an open mind, 
the guy who adapt the Wood for DSTT
will give to us all the information!


----------



## Schicksalsheld (Mar 15, 2011)

Yes but ywg is allowed to change the license type...


----------



## sniperdmaa (Mar 15, 2011)

TheDestroyer said:
			
		

> I've been wondering lately, I have 2 M3 Simply that isn't very useful for me. I am just wondering if it can be installed with this? Thanks!



Yes, definitely you can use it in you M3 Simple!

I have one too, and it works perfectly!






 Thanks Yellow Goblin for this!

Would you sell one for a friend of my?


----------



## twiztidsinz (Mar 15, 2011)

Schicksalsheld said:
			
		

> Yes but ywg is allowed to change the license type...


I'm pretty sure it doesn't work that way... especially since YWG wasn't the original author of the code.


It's the same deal with Moonlight not releasing the sourcecode for Moonshell2. Moonlight (supposedly) gave the source to a few people, but no one has made it publicly available.


----------



## jurassicplayer (Mar 15, 2011)

bitonio6 said:
			
		

> Because YWG block the source code about the Wood
> since the Wood4TT is out = 1.25
> it's simply not fair to doing that!
> What is the problem, if the wood for DSTT exist,
> Wood for R4, and other R4 will die ??? = absolutely not


It's not because WoodTT was released that he blocked the source code...it's because it was released WITHOUT the modified source code that is required under the GPL license YWG used. That was the ONLY condition required for releasing different versions of the Wood kernel and it just so happens that the WoodTT developer couldn't follow that ONE condition.


----------



## Rydian (Mar 15, 2011)

Schicksalsheld said:
			
		

> Yes but ywg is allowed to change the license type...


Not after giving it the GPL license he's not, since _all derivative works must be GPL'd as well_ (a common complaint of the GPL, and something that spawned multiple other licenses with no such restriction on later works).  This is why some of us are curious as to why he locked the source.  He doesn't have to post the source online, but he has to give the source if asked, so locking it would just mean people need to e-mail him or something for the source, which is likely to just be an annoyance for him.

Let's wait to see what he has to say, he may be moving it to another place (github for instance has gotten popular), or he may not have realized it's locked to other people, if he attempted to prevent other people from modifying it and screwed up the permissions or something.


----------



## Another World (Mar 15, 2011)

Schlupi said:
			
		

> Off-topic: He? son? I though Another World is female?



its a conversation between a son and his father. the person they are discussing is the "dark-mage another world".

-another world


----------



## Schlupi (Mar 15, 2011)

Another World said:
			
		

> Schlupi said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ahhhh. I read it all wrong then. XP

I suck. Either way, I LOVE the little stories and things that go along with the Wood updates.


----------



## .Darky (Mar 15, 2011)

Just in time for the release of Okamiden. Thanks a lot, YWG.


----------



## Alex658 (Mar 15, 2011)

.Darky said:
			
		

> Just in time for the release of Okamiden. Thanks a lot, YWG.



Okamiden got an early dump some days ago..


----------



## greenwizard (Mar 15, 2011)

I am am one of those people beneficiated for the Woodtt, and I would really love it to continue existing.

But i can  can say in his favor of YWG, that he have the rigth to get mad if some ono make derivate from his work and didn't released the source;
but I think he still give the source if someone ask, maybe he closed the SVN in order to make people ask him for the source
so he would know who is doing what with it.

Have anyone emailed him to ask for the source? or people ar just asuming he is not going to give it?

About the WooTT, someone have asked the develper for the source? I think he is around this forum -maybe I am wrong-
but since he uses tripcode in 2ch, someone from japan may leave a post there to ask for it.

Anyways, Wood is an awesome firmware, much better than the original one -i used to have an R4, but it got stolen -.- -
Keep the good work YWG


----------



## .Darky (Mar 15, 2011)

Alex658 said:
			
		

> .Darky said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah. So?


----------



## Alex658 (Mar 15, 2011)

.Darky said:
			
		

> Alex658 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Today is the retail/Launch day. so yeah you're statement is correct. just in time for the ''real'' release of okamiden.
That was what I meant.

And I feel actually happy to own an R4 because of YWG Haha xd
I had recently bought it before this firmware first came out (Ver 1.04) and I thought like ''shit I wasted my money on an outdated card :S then 10 days later BAM Wood firmwared appeared.

Keep up the good work, and Thank you YWG.


----------



## kineticUk (Mar 15, 2011)

Thank you ywg.
(and anotherworld for the news and story)


----------



## trigao (Mar 15, 2011)

greenwizard said:
			
		

> I am am one of those people beneficiated for the Woodtt, and I would really love it to continue existing.
> 
> But i can  can say in his favor of YWG, that he have the rigth to get mad if some ono make derivate from his work and didn't released the source;
> but I think he still give the source if someone ask, maybe he closed the SVN in order to make people ask him for the source
> ...




totally agree =)


----------



## TrolleyDave (Mar 16, 2011)

This thread is about WoodR4 and not WoodDSTT, so please keep posts relevant to the topic.  If you want to whine about the source going closed and the fact that WoodDSTT can't continue then track down the person responsible for WoodDSTT and complain to him about him not releasing the sources.  Any further posts about WoodDSTT will be trashed as they are irrelevant to the topic at hand.

Ta muchly.


----------



## Lord-D (Mar 16, 2011)

Lord-D said:
			
		

> I hope someone can explain this problem I have since the last versions.
> When you press "SELECT" you can change the view of your games. But when start a game and then go back to menu or shutt your DS down and late on, the view is the normal one (big icons).
> You have to change the view settings in options menu to make it permanent. Is this a bug?



Really no one got same issue?


----------



## Snailface (Mar 16, 2011)

Lord-D said:
			
		

> Lord-D said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Press start menu
press right shoulder button to get to "interface settings"
press down to highlight "Filelist style"
Change it to "Old School"
Press A twice

I went back all the way to wood 1.04  to check, and the ui behaves the same, so I don't think it's a bug.


----------



## perkele (Mar 16, 2011)

Better late _than_ never.


----------



## CrimzonEyed (Mar 16, 2011)

Kinda awesome that the R4 hardware is still able to work today with the right firmware


----------



## NFK (Mar 16, 2011)

hm...say i want to update, but i don't want to lose my custom settings. How can i do it? or am i forced to do a complete firmware overwrite?


----------



## Alex658 (Mar 16, 2011)

NFK said:
			
		

> hm...say i want to update, but i don't want to lose my custom settings. How can i do it? or am i forced to do a complete firmware overwrite?



Backup the globalsettings.ini file which is located inside the _rpg folder, and copy it back after you upgraded the firmware. this is where all the settings are stored.
Though I like to reset the settings every time I update. as something new may have been added to the menu and I can find it this way.


----------



## NFK (Mar 16, 2011)

Alex658 said:
			
		

> NFK said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks :V


----------



## rmills (Mar 17, 2011)

Another great update


----------



## FortunateLuck (Mar 18, 2011)

Thanks!


----------



## azotyp (Mar 19, 2011)

Thanks ywg wherever you are


----------



## Schicksalsheld (Mar 19, 2011)

Any new Informations about the locked Wood R.P.G. Sources?


----------



## azotyp (Mar 20, 2011)

It keeps corrupting save in radiant history (patched version) rom, definetly it is the fault of this firmware. Checked 1.25 version and everything was allright. (my flashcart is Acekard R.P.G.)


----------



## JonthanD (Mar 20, 2011)

Thank you AGAIN Yellow Wood Goblin!!! 

This one is the best one yet, although to be honest its hard to tell since they all where perfect for me but since the version number is bigger it has to be better! lol


----------



## ShadowtearX (Mar 24, 2011)

*Update:*
New loaders added:


			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> Wood R4 (.NDS) v1.27
> Wood R4iDSN (.NDS) v1.27
> Wood R4iDS Gold (.NDS) v1.27


_*Download them here:* www.gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=269241_


----------



## kazekun (Mar 24, 2011)

The guys who make this firmware are my heroes!


----------



## Coto (Mar 29, 2011)

Another World thank you very much. =) And YWG. Such genius those two! 

Anyway, this time i`ve got a question, since Pokemon Blanco / n**** (SPA) were fixed. Do they still need the exp patch to be applied? Or just a clean rom + this firmware should work?

A 1:1 Original R4 here by the way. And thank you


----------



## Rydian (Mar 29, 2011)

The EXP issue _was_ the AP, it's fixed.


----------



## The Pi (Mar 29, 2011)

TrolleyDave said:
			
		

> This thread is about WoodR4 and not WoodDSTT, so please keep posts relevant to the topic.  If you want to whine about the source going closed and the fact that WoodDSTT can't continue then track down the person responsible for WoodDSTT and complain to him about him not releasing the sources.  Any further posts about WoodDSTT will be trashed as they are irrelevant to the topic at hand.
> 
> Ta muchly.


It's about all wood firmwares...

Check the title of the thread, so the stuff about WoodDSTT _is _on topic.


----------

